# Supplement



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

Is this the vitamin supplement pigeons are supposed to get?

http://www.amazon.com/Living-World-...1349202208&sr=8-1&keywords=Prime+Hagens+avian


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

This is a good vit. supplement. I used it once. The reason I don't use it anymore is because it smells bad and my birds are indoors.
If you have your birds outside it won't matter.

Reti


----------



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

I have my bird completely indoors. Can it just be dissolved in water?


----------



## Howard Nye (Oct 14, 2009)

My pigeons live indoors too. We use natural granen vitmineral:

http://natural-granen.com/en/complementary-products/minerals/vitamineral

It's a kind of reddish powder. What I do is mix it in with their food (they eat tippler mix seeds). I put about a teaspoon and a half of the powder per every three cups of seeds in a plastic bag and shake it to mix it through. It sticks reasonably well on the seeds, so I think my birds are ingesting enough. 

(I discovered this stuff as a result of my birds' vet recommending that they have a vitamin / mineral supplement, and this being what we had at our local bird food store. They sell it in big buckets that I think are used by pigeon breeders).


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You dissolve it in water. And the whole house smells 

Reti


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I use Soluvite D for my house bird


----------

